# newbie here, i have tonz of questions here is one



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

like title says im a newbie so bare with me:

my friends dad recently past away and he left my buddy and myself 4 pitbull dogs, but i dont know what kind they are. all i know is that the are blue nose pups. but i want to know if they are bullies, razor edge, etc. how do i find out what they are. cause apperently no one knew only my friends dad, so if there is a way to know plz let me know i would appriciate it. thanks


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Only way you could find out is if they had papers. Other than that your guess is as good as mine LOL Welcome you have come to the right place to learn more about those dogs though


----------



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

i sure hope you are right, thanks


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea she is right the only way to know the bloodline for a fact is if they are regestered. Did he leave any papers for the dogs? Did he own or have access to the parents? Do you have pics of the pups and parents? With pictures we can tell if the dog is an american bully or APBT, but we won't know the bloodline for sure.


----------



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Yea she is right the only way to know the bloodline for a fact is if they are regestered. Did he leave any papers for the dogs? Did he own or have access to the parents? Do you have pics of the pups and parents? With pictures we can tell if the dog is an american bully or APBT, but we won't know the bloodline for sure.


i will post up some pics of my pup, ill try to find some pics of the parents, and i doubt he left any paperwork for the dogs. 

thanks for the help


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

no problem


----------



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

about 4 weeks old:








2 and a half months :








3months and a week:


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

By looking at the dogs they are definately American Bullies. Judging by their color and the fact he has a crop on one of them I would say that there might be a chance that there is some paperwork laying around somewhere. 

Without the registry papers I would say that more than likely they have some RE and amstaff blood in them.


----------



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks ill let me buddy know and see if he can at least look for some paperwork or anything having to do with the parents


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

alright man,,,


----------

